# Craven's pink flamingo



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Craven got a new toy today,a pink flamingo.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww it looks like he loves his pink flamingo.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww sooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Love it


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

That's a cool toy and he clearly loves it :lol: I am really impressed that it is in one piece! Respect for the flamingo :thumbup:


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my haha, that's too cute and hilarious toy for him!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww lovely pics  Bobby loves soft toys never last long tho


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Questin - Is Craven's flamingo still in one piece? :lol:


----------



## Heather78 (Mar 12, 2011)

Aww, love the last pic


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> Questin - Is Craven's flamingo still in one piece? :lol:


Yes,so far,although he didn't play with it yesterday as he left it in the garden and it got wet.

I don't think it would be strong enough for a game of tug of war with,but Craven seems happy just flinging it around and running around squeaking it.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww he's such a gentle boy. Bet he looks really funny throwing it around.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

To all of those that were worried about the life expectancy of Craven's Flamingo well...............it's still in one piece.

It has been thrown about and played with most days,it has even come out victorious in a couple of tugs of war.

It's not quite as pink as it was though.:sad:


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Sad to report that after 14 days Cravens pink flamingo suffered a major injury tonight.
With a little surgery and stitches I may be able to prolong his life a little longer. Although he will never squeak again.:cryin:


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

LOL!!! He lasted longer than he would of done with bella lol!! 

Sorry to hear he wont ever squeak again


----------



## Poppy2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Really really cute! I love the photos on this forum!


----------

